# Orange laser cories



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

My LFS just got in "orange laser cories".They are very attractive fish,and wonder if they are as rare as I have read?
Also curious if they could be housed in the 180G with my clown loaches!!?
Any info or opinions are appreciated.


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

I've seen them for sale on another forum. If I remember correctly the seller was breeding them and they weren't too expensive.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I've seen them for sale on aquabid and other places. Not real rare but sometimes hard to find.

They should be fine with the loaches.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

I've also seen these from time to time at my LFS. They look like they will really show well in a tank. Nice bright coloring


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

One of the better species of Corys that I have owned. All Corys are not alike and in my tanks there is a lot of competition for food once it hits the bottom and they have no problem bumping big Swordtails out of the way to get to the food.

They are rare because they are hard to find, but can be found online in quite a few places. If you do find them locally they are usually pretty expensive as far as Corys go. Think they sell them for $7.99 each here.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Got 6 of these guys today(couldn't resist)!
With all the fish I have had in 30 + years I have never owned a cory before.These guys seemed pretty cool and less common than many.
Here'e a pic of them in a holder after I dripped them(like to give them a little heads up to where they are going after dripping).


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Looking good. I am very surprised to learn these are your first cories ever!
Good luck with them. Let's see how long it takes for cory fry to appear in your tank.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Cool. Corys are a neat fish. Depending on what type of fish you have in the tank with them, it can be a challenge to making sure they get adequate food. I have them in two tanks and one I can get sinking pellets to them and the other I can't. Not without being taken away from them. You can flood the tank with pellets but I didn't like that. They will eat flake food just fine as long as it gets to the bottom. I never dispense flake to the top of the water and if you get a pretty good pinch, put your arm in the water where your hand is just a few inches above the bottom and then release the flake they will get plenty - usually.

You just have to watch to see that they get the food.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If they breed ,I'm all in for that(surprise?).
I "pre wet" all my food in a cup with tank water so it doesn't just go down my overflows.Plenty should get to the bottom,they just got compete with the clown loaches and roselines.I'm pretty sure they'll be fine,but pay extra attention for now.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

Very nice cory's. I have panda cory's and sterbia cory's. Panda's have bred but still waiting for the sterbia to breed. Which I would love. I would love to have a few of those orange lasers. I just started up 2 new 20g a couple of weeks ago. I have the room now. 
Beautiful...... )


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

These guys are super active!They just don't stop swimming all over the place.I geuss if they sleep I can see why they are bottom dwellers,but with threads I've read about them swimming to surface and after watching these guys they are all over the place!They looked to be good size(1 1/2") at lfs,but in my tank tank with my giants they reall seem tiny.I'll be interested to how large they can get.My clown loachs look like jet airplanes pulling up next to them!


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

wild hyper active fish... I have 3 hyper active border collie dogs in the house. Yup I still want them. They will fit right into my zoo.......lol


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> My LFS just got in "orange laser cories".They are very attractive fish,and wonder if they are as rare as I have read?
> Also curious if they could be housed in the 180G with my clown loaches!!?
> Any info or opinions are appreciated.


I would also like to look for these fish with us. I would have to know the exact name?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Cories my one of my all time favorite fish.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Arthur7 said:


> I would also like to look for these fish with us. I would have to know the exact name?


They can be found searching Corydoras CW010, or many feel it is a variant of C.aeneus or possibly C.melanataena.
I fin them very interesting(attractive) and certainly active,which would explain their great popularity.I could become a "cory guy" who knows?I love beautiful peaceful fish,and these guys certainly fit.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

susankat said:


> Cories my one of my all time favorite fish.


A wonderful swarm of C. sterbai. There are enough for them to feel good. The pectoral fins are beautiful orange.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Actually there is about 60 cories in that tank.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

susankat said:


> Actually there is about 60 cories in that tank.


I wish!
I have to say if on my next trip to LFS there are any of these guys left(think they had 4-6 more)I will probly get them.They seem very happy in the tank with the big guys and no one gives them any grief,so what the heck,why not!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The more the merrier. I actually have over 125 cories counting all the cories in the other tanks. So much fun to watch.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

So a tragedy today!One of the cories swam into my return line from my pump and got stuck!I can't even believe it got into it (1/2 way) and got stuck and died.I have lock lines for returns;Amazon.com: Loc-Line 3/4 inch Ball Socket Flexible Tube 6 inch: Pet Supplies
Is this common behavior for cories?I really can't believe it went into it.I have never had or even thought a fish could/would do this!


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes, that can happen. I also have seen a C.julii come into the suction cup. I'm very sorry.


----------

